
A map of the US where city names are replaced by most Wikipedia’ed resident - brandonhall
https://pudding.cool/2019/05/people-map/
======
komali2
Ah fuck, what a good idea and fun project this must have been.

How do people come up with awesome ideas like this? Whenever I have time for a
personal project it'll be like... "guess I'll uh.... make this LED on a
raspberry pi blink... wheee"

~~~
pizza
I would bet you probably come up with a really good idea about once a week,
and that's being conservative.

The trick is just to store them in some always-accessible note taking app
(e.g. Evernote, OneNote, Apple's Notes app) as _soon_ as they come to you
(i.e. in the middle of a totally unrelated lecture), and accumulate them over
a long period of time (talking years here).

~~~
danielsf
OP here. This idea was from looking at this map.
[https://www.wearedorothy.com/collections/music/products/u-s-...](https://www.wearedorothy.com/collections/music/products/u-s-
a-song-map-open-edition)

~~~
schoen
Huh, it looks like the author of that older map might not have realized that
"Pennsylvania 6-5000" is about the telephone number of a hotel in New York
City (whose telephone exchange was named after Pennsylvania Station, which was
named after the Pennsylvania Railroad, which was named after the Commonwealth
of Pennsylvania).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pennsylvania_6-5000_(song)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pennsylvania_6-5000_\(song\))

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PEnnsylvania_6-5000](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PEnnsylvania_6-5000)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hotel_Pennsylvania](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hotel_Pennsylvania)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pennsylvania_Station_(1910%E2%...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pennsylvania_Station_\(1910%E2%80%931963\))

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pennsylvania_Railroad](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pennsylvania_Railroad)

~~~
tashi
"Washington Bullets" isn't about Washington state either, which seems like a
thing he'd be likely to know, so maybe he wasn't trying to be that strict.

~~~
dfxm12
The map was designed to make money, not to be a historical record.

------
baddox
It's too bad there are so many duplicates. I think it would be more
interesting if it was based on birthplace, since big cities that attract lots
of businesspeople/celebrities just get tagged with someone really famous who
doesn't have any particular connection with the city (e.g. Elon Musk on Los
Angeles, Steve Jobs on basically everywhere in the Bay Area).

The Wikidata "place of birth" field would probably be a reasonably reliable
source:
[https://www.wikidata.org/wiki/Property:P19](https://www.wikidata.org/wiki/Property:P19)

~~~
cgy1
The person for my hometown on that website seems to only have been born there
but moved away before elementary school, so I'm not sure how that's really all
that interesting.

~~~
sizzzzlerz
I grew up in Visalia, CA which lists Kevin Costner, the actor. He was in my
high school class in my sophomore and part of my junior year when his family
moved away. Although his later fame is what puts him there, we had a Nobel
Prize-winning physicist actually grow up there but he never won an Oscar.
Seems unfair.

~~~
MegaButts
I don't think popularity contests (which is pretty close to what this is) are
meant to be fair.

------
maxander
This is interesting in large part as a demonstration of how bizarre/indefinite
the idea of being "from" a place is. For instance, Cambridge, MA isn't
headlined by a famous MIT/Harvard academic, or local political figure, or even
Neil Gaiman- but instead by Bhumibol Adulyadej, the previous king of Thailand,
who was born there while his father was studying at Harvard, and left at the
age of 2. Meanwhile, Boston gets John Cena, who was born in a far-out suburb.

~~~
umanwizard
Another point is that in some parts of the country the concept of “city”
breaks down. There is basically no meaningful difference between being from
suburban neighborhoods of Glendale, AZ and nearby suburban neighborhoods of
Phoenix. (People who are too young to be dealing with water bills, garbage
collection, etc. often don’t even know which one they live in).

Even the US Postal Service doesn’t necessarily respect local political
boundaries. I grew up in Phoenix, close to the Glendale border, and my address
said “Glendale, AZ”.

~~~
mehrdadn
> Even the US Postal Service doesn’t necessarily respect local political
> boundaries. I grew up in Phoenix, close to the Glendale border, and my
> address said “Glendale, AZ”.

Oh what the heck! How does that even work? So the official city you live in is
not the city that USPS considers you to live in? If a federal form asks you
what city you live in, what do you put down (without committing perjury if
there is such a risk)? Do you write something different for state and local
governments? And how _does_ one figure out what city they officially live in
then? Sorry I have so many questions but this one is just twisting my brain in
so many ways!

~~~
joncrane
Nope, the "City" in the address is the name of the Post Office that delivers
the mail.

So you may be on the west end of one town, and the post office that's closest
to you is in another town (or is just named after another town, the name of
the post office can be arbitrary as well). That's your address.

It even affects property values. You can look at boundaries between post
offices and people will pay more to have an address with a desirable post-
office name.

~~~
sigstoat
> So you may be on the west end of one town, and the post office that's
> closest to you is in another town (or is just named after another town, the
> name of the post office can be arbitrary as well). That's your address.

it isn't even that consistent. when living in a rural area, the city in my
address was the (very nearby) city. my post office was located in a rural area
on the other side of that city, and its address had the name of a small town
that maybe legally it was in, but wasn't thought of as being near there.

------
acheron
The connection seems to be "a link to this city's Wikipedia page appears in
the named person's Wikipedia page". It does not look like the contents of the
city's page have any bearing, only the person's page.

~~~
sparky_z
That can't be right, or at leats not the whole story. For example, "Joaquin
Pheonix" is the most searched person from Gainesville. But there's no mention
of Gainesville, or even the state of Florida, on his Wikipedia page. But it
does appear to be true that he was a "resident" (more or less) during his
teenage years [0].

[0]
[https://www.gainesville.com/article/LK/20040526/News/6041599...](https://www.gainesville.com/article/LK/20040526/News/604159905/GS/)

EDIT: However, he is on Wikipedia's "List of People from Gainesville, FL" [1],
so I bet those lists were the primary source of information.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_from_Gainesvill...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_from_Gainesville,_Florida)

~~~
anamexis
They explicitly say that in their "data and methods" blurb:

> Person/city associations were based on the thousands of “People from X city”
> pages on Wikipedia. The top person from each city was determined by using
> median pageviews (with a minimum of 1 year of traffic). We chose to include
> multiple occurrences for a single person because there is both no way to
> determine which is more accurate and people can “be from” multiple places.

------
rmason
Expected Lansing would be Magic Johnson but instead its Larry Page. Magic
comes back often and is active in local charities, even leading efforts to
raise money for college scholarships.

On the other hand Larry Page has to my knowledge never returned or given a
dime to local charities. So perhaps that makes people ever more curious about
him.

~~~
sparky_z
It's not "The person people from Lansing searched the most." It's "the person
from Lansing that people search the most". Worldwide, Larry Page is certainly
more of a public figure than Magic Johnson.

~~~
sonnyblarney
"Worldwide, Larry Page is certainly more of a public figure than Magic
Johnson."

This is HN bubble thinking.

Very few regular people know who 'Larry Page' is.

Almost everyone knows who 'Magic Johnson' is.

Have a look at Google search trends.

~~~
fhoffa
Not really. This is people looking at Wikipedia.

Guess: Who's the Alan with the most pageviews in Wikipedia? Who's the Steve?

I left the answers here:

\- [https://medium.com/towards-data-science/bigquery-without-
a-c...](https://medium.com/towards-data-science/bigquery-without-a-credit-
card-discover-learn-and-share-199e08d4a064)

Basically a show-off for BigQuery, but to answer this specific question: The
most viewed Alan and Steve in Wikipedia are the ones closer to HN.

    
    
        SELECT title, SUM(views) views
        FROM `fh-bigquery.wikipedia_v3.pageviews_2019`
        WHERE DATE(datehour) BETWEEN '2019-01-01' AND '2019-01-10'
        AND wiki='en'
        AND title LIKE r'Alan\_%'
        GROUP BY title
        ORDER BY views DESC
        LIMIT 10

~~~
sonnyblarney
"Worldwide, Larry Page is certainly more of a public figure than Magic
Johnson."

Is what I responded to.

Don't misconstrue how much people do not care about business people, and how
much they do care about sports figures.

Nobody in my family knows who Larry Page is.

~~~
fhoffa
Ok, I see.

Just for fun:

\- In Silicon Valley... Magic Johnson has more google searches than Larry
Page.

\- In India... Larry Page has more google searches than Magic Johnson.

\- [https://imgur.com/a/KwQ5wJt](https://imgur.com/a/KwQ5wJt)

Just checking Google Trends, as you suggested...

~~~
TheMissingData
Larry > Magic might be the HN bubble, but Magic > Larry definitely is the US
bubble.

Most of the world does not care about basketball at all.

~~~
philwelch
In the US, the number one Larry that is a rival to Magic is not even Larry
Page.

~~~
sonnyblarney
Hilarious: in the US, _Larry Bird_ a guy who has not played ball in almost 30
years (!) is still way more popular than _Larry Page_. At least according to G
trends.

The the OPs point however, Wikipedia is a special place.

~~~
philwelch
How many people ever paid money to go watch Larry Page at work for a day?
Corporate executives have wealth and power; let the ballplayers have the
celebrity :)

------
Thorrez
I wonder why James Earl Jones isn't listed for Jackson, MI. His page contains
a link to Jackson, and Jackson's page contains a link to him. His page has
more views than than Paula Faris'.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Earl_Jones](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Earl_Jones)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jackson,_Michigan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jackson,_Michigan)

[https://tools.wmflabs.org/pageviews/?project=en.wikipedia.or...](https://tools.wmflabs.org/pageviews/?project=en.wikipedia.org&platform=all-
access&agent=user&start=2015-07&end=2019-04&pages=James_Earl_Jones|Paula_Faris)

~~~
eesmith
Because the creators of the map got their list of names from
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:People_from_Jackson,_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:People_from_Jackson,_Michigan)
.

Paula Faris is in that list. James Earl Jones is not.

Yes, there is overlap between that category page and the "Notable people"
under
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jackson,_Michigan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jackson,_Michigan)
.

------
sampo
> Data and Methods

> Data for this story were collected and processed using the Wikipedia API.
> The period of collection was from July, 2015–May, 2019, from English
> Wikipedia. It was inspired in part by this map.

> Person/city associations were based on the thousands of “People from X city”
> pages on Wikipedia. The top person from each city was determined by using
> median pageviews (with a minimum of 1 year of traffic). We chose to include
> multiple occurrences for a single person because there is both no way to
> determine which is more accurate and people can “be from” multiple places.

~~~
eesmith
There is a flaw in their method.

Take for example Santa Fe, New Mexico. I expected the most Wikipediaed person
would be George R. R. Martin.

Instead, it's Murray Gell-Mann.

Odd. I mean, yes, famous physicist, coiner of 'quark', etc. But, c'mon,
compared to _George R. R. Martin_?

Then go to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:People_from_Santa_Fe,...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:People_from_Santa_Fe,_New_Mexico)
. While Gell-Mann is on that page, there are also seven subcategories.

    
    
      - Actors from Santa Fe, New Mexico‎ (2 C, 16 P)
      - Archbishops of Santa Fe‎ (12 P)
      - Artists from Santa Fe, New Mexico‎ (78 P)
      - Musicians from Santa Fe, New Mexico‎ (16 P)
      - Politicians from Santa Fe, New Mexico‎ (1 C, 26 P)
      - Sportspeople from Santa Fe, New Mexico‎ (11 P)
      - Writers from Santa Fe, New Mexico‎
    

GRRM is in that last subcategory.

However, it appears to be an uncommon pattern. I tried another 15 or so cities
and none of them used subcategories.

~~~
quacked
Well, Gell-Mann just died, so it could be one of those "whoever is in the news
more recently gets the most pageviews" effects.

Sort of like how any mildly funny post on a growing subreddit will become
top/all time simply because a lot of people looked at it that day. The next
day, there will be even more people to look at it, etc.

~~~
eesmith
"The period of collection was from July, 2015–May, 2019" and it seems unlikely
that a one week bump due to Gell-Mann's recent death would be enough to change
the balance.

I don't know how to get page view statistics from the Wikipedia API to double-
check this.

~~~
eesmith
GRRM's page views far exceed that of Gell-Mann over the years.
[https://tools.wmflabs.org/pageviews/?project=en.wikipedia.or...](https://tools.wmflabs.org/pageviews/?project=en.wikipedia.org&platform=all-
access&agent=user&start=2015-07&end=2019-04&pages=Murray_Gell-
Mann|George_R._R._Martin) .

There is no way the news of Gell-Mann's recent death could cause the balance
to change that significantly. Over 8 million people would have needed to visit
his page in a week, for a page which normally gets 9,000 views each month.

~~~
quacked
Wow, it's not even close.

------
karmakaze
This is awesome. Fun to zoom in/out and see the names fade in and out.

~~~
ufo
I'm impressed by how responsive the zooming is.

------
hkmurakami
So it's not "this is the person most wikipediaed in this city" but rather,
"this is the person amongst those who are affiliated with this city, who is
the most wikipediaed"

~~~
jessriedel
Your two version aren't in conflict, although the first is ambiguous. Are you
just clarifying that that, in the first version, "in this city" is supposed to
be a modifier of "person" rather than the "wikipediaed"?

~~~
0xffff2
They are totally different things. The first is influenced solely by Wikipedia
users in the city in question. The second is influenced by a combination of
all Wikipedia users and Wikipedia's association of people with the city in
question.

~~~
jessriedel
I understand the claim but I'm disputing it

------
duxup
I'm not opposed to renaming Minneapolis, "Prince Town"...

~~~
mark-r
He shows up twice though, once for Minneapolis and once for Chanhassen.

~~~
duxup
Prince Town and Other Prince Town

~~~
dredmorbius
... and the town formerly known as ...

------
JCharante
Interesting.. I've literally never heard of Anna Kendrick before.

~~~
reallydude
She's a B-list movie star who does some indie stuff.

* She was in two of the Twilight films.

* Pitch Perfect (trilogy).

* Mr. Right. The Accountant. (hitmen with a heart of gold movies).

* A Simple Favor. (stepford wife mystery).

* Drinking Buddies (a brewery drama, it's great)

* Scott Pilgrim vs The World

~~~
3wolf
B-list is pretty harsh. She has an Oscar nomination (albeit 10 years ago), and
the Pitch Perfect movies made $$$.

~~~
reallydude
Most people can't name her. She's a great actress. That's not contradictory.

~~~
reallydude
see: [https://worldwidevitalpr.wordpress.com/2014/09/08/learn-
the-...](https://worldwidevitalpr.wordpress.com/2014/09/08/learn-the-
difference-between-a-list-b-list-c-list-and-d-list-actors-celebrities/)

Nicholas Cage is definitely more famous than Anna Kendrick, for differing
reasons.

------
wharnal
They've got an interesting definition of city... Seattle is all one city, but
DC has Georgetown, Capitol Hill, and Dupont Circle in addition to a label for
the entire city.

~~~
moate
Go look at how far NYC gets broken down. Weird choices.

------
cure
Curious. Why are they almost all men?

And, what's with all the wrestlers!?!

~~~
rwcarlsen
Probably because many of these people are historical figures and - historical
records exhibit significant bias toward info about men.

------
reaperducer
That was surprisingly interesting; especially when you zoom in to the small
towns.

------
magissima
"Those connected to and victims of criminal acts" are supposed to be excluded,
so Ted Bundy should probably be removed from Burlington and Salt Lake City.

edit: and while I'm looking at Lake Champlain, Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold
are in Plattsburgh, NY, though the link doesn't work.

edit 2: Oops, I read "including" as "excluding" because that's what I
expected, never mind!

~~~
jonfriese33
Where do you see that?

I see this:

"Note: any person on Wikipedia is considered, including those connected to and
victims of criminal acts. See more about our data and method."

------
digikata
I think it would be interesting if they filtered out any entertainment &
sports celebrities to see who remained.

------
keiferski
This is interesting as an example of how a person can be well-known yet their
biographical details unknown.

Andy Warhol is a good example. Almost everyone in America knows his name and
yet (in my experience) almost no one knows that he grew up in Pittsburgh
(outside of Pittsburgh, of course.)

------
the_watcher
This is really cool! Something that would be nice would be an option to toggle
"born in/native" vs. "any association." My hometown, La Quinta, California,
has Phil Knight simply because he has a home there. No one I know associates
him with La Quinta.

------
jlarocco
Doesn't work for me in Firefox.

If web developers aren't going to bother with cross-browser compatibility it'd
be nice if they at least went back to telling visitors which browsers they do
support.

~~~
howard941
Me too. It likes FF 67.0 64 bit on win but dislikes FF 67.0 on 64 bit FreeBSD.
The mapbox URLs aren't called on the latter. Are you also on a unix-like
system?

~~~
jlarocco
Yep, Debian. Other map sites work fine for me (caltopo.com, ridewithgps.com).

~~~
howard941
Yup same here, other mapping sites are just fine. Do you have a User-Agent
masquerader add on available? I have no connectivity to my freebsd box at home
now (no, thank you Frontier) or I'd try it and report back. But for the
browser dependency it's a good looking site.

------
deedubaya
This was really cool to look at. This was really educational having grown up
in a rural area where (I thought) no one of consequence came from. Thanks for
sharing!

------
tompetry
This is a super cool project. Spot checking WA state (where I was born and
still live), the results are accurate and interesting! There are some comments
about wanting to resolve duplicates (though duplicates are intentional), would
be neat to include a "Born in this city" setting. I believe if the person was
born in X city, they would show up in the "List of people from X" page - so
not many changes needed.

Bravo!

------
clairity
we sure do love our entertainers!

a little interest makes sense but i've never understood the intense interest
that most people have with entertainers and celebrities in general. i'm more
interested in people who have, and can, impact my life, like historical
figures, friends, family, scientists, and local/regional leaders (political or
otherwise).

------
Bjorkbat
I was kinda surprised by the Los Alamos result. I was expecting Oppenheimer,
instead it was some guy named Drew Goddard.

------
JshWright
Ok, that was way more interesting than I expected...

A few bits that are interesting to me (and probably no one else).

The two towns I've lived in are both renamed Grover Cleveland (he was born in
one, and spent most of his childhood in the other).

Megyn Kelly attended elementary school in the next town over from where I live
currently.

------
patorjk
This got me to update Edward Norton's wikipedia entry. He's most likely the
most famous person from Columbia, Maryland, he just wasn't categorized as from
the town. Though it was interesting seeing Randy Pausch (computer scientist)
listed as the town's rep.

------
brianbreslin
Funny how a porn star is the #1 for Miami Beach. I would have expected some
other kind of celebrity.

------
sampleinajar
Nitpick: Allen Iverson is from Hampton, Va. Hampton Roads is a name for the
region that includes 5+ cities.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hampton_Roads](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hampton_Roads)

~~~
ben010783
The map seems like it doesn't specifically stick to municipalities. In New
York City it gets granular enough to show that Sylvester Stallone was born in
Hell's Kitchen. But for the city of Chicago, it only shows Barack Obama.

------
ddxxdd
What tools are used to create this?

------
rwcarlsen
Interesting to see Elon Musk as LA.

~~~
sb52191
Probably because of the Boring Company press about building tunnels under the
city.

~~~
WilliamEdward
I think Spacex being located in LA is the more likely candidate.

~~~
0xffff2
SpaceX is located in Hawthorne (just south of LA), which has its own dot. It
seems that there dataset is just Wikipedia's own lists of people from places.
In this case, Elon Musk appears on [0].

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_from_Los_Angele...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_from_Los_Angeles)

------
electricslpnsld
Using Wikipedia leads to some weird results. I checked my hometown in NC and
would have expected Michael Jordan to be listed as the most famous associated
person, but he doesn’t appear on the main Wikipedia entry so we instead got
James Taylor.

~~~
nepeckman
I saw the same thing, so I checked the Micheal Jordan Wikipedia page and it
actually does not contain the text "Chapel Hill".

------
SilasX
Hm, I would also be interested in how cities look if your measure is "highest
lookup rate relative to national average".

That is, sure, Dwayne Johnson is looked up a lot in some city, but who is
looked up most _compared to everywhere else_?

~~~
Qwertystop
It's not "people from here look up this person a lot", it's "who is the most-
looked-up person that's linked to here <somehow>", where <somehow> is whatever
dataset they're using to connect people to places (it's not birthplace; it
might be lived-here-at-some-point? or "has the place mentioned in their
Wikipedia page", or some composite). The location of the searcher is
irrelevant.

------
CWuestefeld
Some surprising holes, of towns with famous people but aren't showing at all.
For example

* Jayson Williams, NBA player and murderer, Alexandria NJ

* Malcolm Baldridge, US Secretary of Commerce, Woodbury CT

Ninja edit: but I'm glad to see Dennis Ritchie in Summit, NJ

------
doktrin
TIL Samuel L. Jackson is the most wikipedia'd person who's ever lived in
Washington DC. That's kind of wild considering the competition includes every
US president ever, among many others.

------
gremlinsinc
I'm from Utah....I love how Ted Bundy is #1 for not just Salt lake but looks
like the whole state.

Edit: I'm living in utah, from Ohio, I do not claim Utah citizenship. I'm also
not Mormon (ex-mormon/agnostic). Cheers!

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Robert Redford comes up ironically enough for Provo. I thought his house was
in Park City, but I guess it’s a weird city limits thing. Hope he isn’t
letting any unmarried couples stay over!

------
pgt
It would be cool to see the same map for people worldwide, not just in the US.

------
rotten
The controls are terrible. I can't figure out how to zoom, and if I right
click I get into some sort of "tilt" mode that can't be escaped from without
reloading the page.

------
busterarm
Doesn't seem to work in Firefox/Linux/Privacy mode.

(Ahh, WebGL)

------
xvedejas
I'm surprised that George R R Martin doesn't show up for Santa Fe. Surely he's
more-googled / wikipediaed than Murray Gell-Mann?

~~~
sudosteph
I think it has do with how they're pulling the data. GRRM doesn't seem to
appear on the wikipedia category page for people from Santa Fe:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:People_from_Santa_Fe,...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:People_from_Santa_Fe,_New_Mexico)

~~~
drivers99
That has a link to here, where he's listed:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Writers_from_Santa_Fe...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Writers_from_Santa_Fe,_New_Mexico)

Edited 2015. So they must not have pulled this data.

------
kitd
Louisville, KY: Tom Cruise (born in Syracuse, NY, but parents born there)
replaces Muhammed Ali (by far most famous native).

Seems a bit unfair.

------
billwear
Well, you did miss Jimmy Wales, who grew up in Huntsville, AL, and attended
Randolph School there. How did you select your data?

------
e40
Muhammad Ali was born in Louisville, KY and not Paradise Valley (CA?).
Wikipedia says this. Noticed this right off the bat.

~~~
Retra
Birthplace isn't the criteria, residence is.

------
dlivingston
Very cool, but...Murray Gell-Man for Santa Fe? Not George R.R. Martin? Drew
Goddard for Los Alamos, not Richard Feynman?

~~~
jhbadger
Besides the physics, Gell-Mann is known for the place that makes Santa Fe
known to people who have no idea where it is -- the famous Santa Fe Institute.

------
leroy_masochist
Danny DeVito upsets The Boss in Asbury Park! Did not see that one coming. Any
other notable upsets?

------
dillonmckay
It seems to be the person has lived there at any point in their life?

Southwest Florida is an interesting one...

------
bryanrasmussen
I think I'd go with largest Wikipedia article, probably in most cases the
same.

------
rawrmaan
I love this! Thanks for sharing!

------
ptah
Interesting, it should be fun to extend this to the rest of the world

------
garfieldnate
No fair, Ted Bundy gets Tallahassee AND Salt Lake City?

------
soperj
Weird that they have Kurt Cobain in Montesano, not Aberdeen.

------
chrisg3
This is very cool! Maybe you could add Puerto Rico as well.

------
kitotik
Marilyn Monroe -> Compton was unexpected…

------
proy24
aah I always knew Sarah Palin was famous for something...didn't know until now
she is from Alaska.

------
itronitron
Vienna, VA >> Robert Hanssen

------
serf
question : why do WWE-related queries account for so much Wikipedia traffic?

~~~
pembrook
Wrestling is massively massively popular...on a scale that most people in
upper middle class bubbles do not realize.

------
repstosw
Good job, Oak Harbor, WA.

------
sampo
I don't think Lynyrd Skynyrd from Jacksonville FL is a person.

------
gwbas1c
How do I zoom?

~~~
rconti
double tap to zoom in on my trackpad. don't know how to zoom out.

~~~
cristoperb
shift+double click zooms out for me.

------
jonny_eh
Why US only?

------
dual_basis
Really was expecting this to be an XKCD thing.

------
lorenzorhoades
Elon Musk has LA? hahahaha

------
redleggedfrog
Why isn't Linus used for Portland?! Steve Jobs. Pfft.

~~~
defen
Torvalds or Pauling?

~~~
redleggedfrog
Torvalds!

------
okmokmz
I'm a bit disappointing that Mr Hands, the guy that died from getting
penetrated by a horse, isn't the most Wikipedia'ed resident of Enumclaw

Story for anyone interested
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enumclaw_horse_sex_case](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enumclaw_horse_sex_case)

